# Taking Pre Orders For Dark Vengeance



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello guys and gals

Im taking pre orders for starter set bits, i will be selling the various squads,units and characters and rule book separately. Either PM me direct or you can visit the site.

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/dark-vengance-pre-order-section-c-808.html


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Aren't those prices a bit too high?

Just the chaos bits costs £60? You can get the whole box for £50 or less...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Something is worth whatever someone is willing to pay. And apparantly over half of what he's listed has sold out already, so some people out there are willing to pay quite a lot.

That said, it's too rich for my blood - I'll just be swapping with people when it comes out.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Prices are fine: bits sites are not about how much it costs to buy it all but how much you save not getting the stuff you don't want.

Personally I would have been a bit annoyed if he still had rulebooks left: just ordered mine for a few £ more then that. I'm not going to spend £65 on a set with loads of marines when I haven't owned any marine army for years when I can easily pick the BRB up for less then a third the cost.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It might be expensive to buy the whole set; however, if you bought the set and want a few miniatures (e.g. just the chosen) to add to it, it is cheaper than £50.00 for those miniatures and a pile of things you do not want.

*Edit:* This time T/S outflanked me successfully.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Aren't those prices a bit too high?
> 
> Just the chaos bits costs £60? You can get the whole box for £50 or less...


Very true the chaos bits are expensive if you buy them all together from me, but why would you spend £60 buying them from me when you could get the entire set for less? you would have to be a buffoon, but what if you wanted say 3 Hell brutes ? would you still buy three full kits? or what if you wanted 12 chosen? or 1 units of deathwing? or just the Interrogator chaplain ?

Anyway I have secured limited edition sets and i have added the Chaplain to the store so for anyone who wanted one hes £10, which is expensive but hes limited edition so his price will only increase once hes no longer available,plus im moving to a larger office so need more funds.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Aww, beaten to it on the Ravenwing


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dont worry i have just ordered another ten sets so we should have more ravens very soon


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome sauce! :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Awesome sauce! :grin:


just uploaded 12 more sets worth of stuff, including ravenwing.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> just uploaded 12 more sets worth of stuff, including ravenwing.


YOINK!!! :biggrin:


----------

